# Linux mini-distro for 486



## lemonadesoda (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm an NT expert, but a linux newbie.  I'd appreciate any tips for the following machine.

1./ Old compaq laptop 486/75Mhz 16MB RAM

2./ Currently running WFW 3.11

3./ Want to upgrade OS to slightly more modern but needs to operate with this older machine with limited RAM

4./ My options seem to be (based on minimum spec. requirements):  NT 4.0, Windows 95 OSR2.5, or a very small "linux distro".

Do you have any tips? Most of the linux distros require 128MB and P3.  Can anyone suggest anything for this old 486?  If not, I think I'll try NT 4.0 since it is "inbetween" win95 and win98.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2007)

I think damn small linux may be what you're after. http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I think damn small linux may be what you're after. http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/



Yep linux may be your only option.

Windows 3.11 was damn cool tho 

With only 16mb of ram, I would suggest as little GUI as possible.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 12, 2007)

it's going to be sort of hard to find something for that machine.

Here's some things to note.

1) can you get some more ram, namely enough to bring that up to about 128mb, if you can, you can try puppy linux.

2) if you can't do that there are plenty of other operating systems you can try.
Reactos - Open source Windows, but keep in mind it's still alpha, but it's main aim is to be compatable with windows. ( can run on a 486 with 16mb of ram )
Syllable - yet another open source OS, but it will only run on pentium or better with at least 32 mb of ram)
FreeBSD - similair to linux on usability, but keep in mind that ram is the hitch on this operating system also.
Minuet OS - tiny operating system, no clue on what it can run on, but 486 is a possibility.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 12, 2007)

Dandel said:


> 1) can you get some more ram, namely enough to bring that up to about 128mb, if you can, you can try puppy linux.



Maximum will most likely be 64mb or less.

Especially if its a laptop.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm Kin'da Fresh To The Linux Too, But I've Heard So Far About Xubuntu Linux, As It's Made For Older Systems. Sure DSL (Damn Small Linux) Is Always Going To Be Your 1st Option.


----------

